# 64 bit linux emulation?



## Mike234534 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi,

Just wondering if there's support for 64 bit Linux "emulation" or is it just for 32 bit binaries?


----------



## Juanitou (Aug 24, 2014)

I think it's not ready yet, you will find fresh information here: https://wiki.freebsd.org/201407DevSummit/LinuxEmulation.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 25, 2014)

It's currently 32 it only. There has been some work on 64 bit but it's been rather quiet lately.


----------

